# American Moving to Cairo, Egypt



## DusianFars

Hi Everyone.

I am a 17 years old girl and I will be moving to Egypt independently in October 2009. I would like your advice on renting apartments in either Cairo or Giza, the price does not matter, as long as the apartment is in a nice area - and under $3000. That price is just ridiculous. Also, can you please give me your opinions on what transportation I should use or should I rent or buy a car? Last thing, is it possible for foreigners to buy a villa in Egypt?

Thanks for your help! I really appreciate your time and attention.


----------



## racecar

I have no ideal what a 17 year old girl is coming to Egypt for along. But you need to look in Maadi. I can hook you up with a good person that knows Maadi very well. Maadi is close to the American schools.
Good luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Goodness me! You as a 17year old are coming here alone. My advice to you if you are intent in coming is get an older room mate and I mean someone in their late 20s. Egypt is no place for a lone young girl.


----------



## racecar

I agree compeletly, you said it right


----------



## mamasue

racecar said:


> I agree compeletly, you said it right


I fully agree too.....I lived in Egypt for 4 years..... far too many guys 'on the make' !!!
What exactly are you going to Egypt for??


----------



## MensEtManus

why do I have a feeling the original post is simply some guy trying to have a laugh?

Anyhow, hope everyone is doing well and for those taking Sundays off, enjoy the beach while the sunny days are still around!


----------



## stahlblu

DusianFars said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am a 17 years old girl and I will be moving to Egypt independently in October 2009. I would like your advice on renting apartments in either Cairo or Giza, the price does not matter, as long as the apartment is in a nice area - and under $3000. That price is just ridiculous. Also, can you please give me your opinions on what transportation I should use or should I rent or buy a car? Last thing, is it possible for foreigners to buy a villa in Egypt?
> 
> Thanks for your help! I really appreciate your time and attention.


Hi actually it isnt that expensive to get a flat in a good area. Dont worry about this point. the best place for foriegners is just outside cairo in Rehab or in Maadi which is a bit more expensive but both are nice. renting a car is an option for 6 weeks it is like 1200 usd from budget but remember renting a car here means if you crash it you are responsible for paying for it. 

secondly foriegners without a resident visa cannot buy property with a loan... you must pay cash... you can guy a car with cash but the cars here are so outrageous you wont believe it. Plus again you must pay cash for everything or it wont happen. Myhusband and i were planning to buy a flat in my name and it isnt possible without nationality.

if you have questions just ask me I have been here for a few months and can help you out.


----------



## stahlblu

racecar said:


> I have no ideal what a 17 year old girl is coming to Egypt for along. But you need to look in Maadi. I can hook you up with a good person that knows Maadi very well. Maadi is close to the American schools.
> Good luck.


 please make sure you call before hand and find out the prices and share with her because as all of us know the people here will change their prices from person to person to make sure you tell her before coming.


----------



## Rasoul Madadi

DusianFars said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am a 17 years old girl and I will be moving to Egypt independently in October 2009. I would like your advice on renting apartments in either Cairo or Giza, the price does not matter, as long as the apartment is in a nice area - and under $3000. That price is just ridiculous. Also, can you please give me your opinions on what transportation I should use or should I rent or buy a car? Last thing, is it possible for foreigners to buy a villa in Egypt?
> 
> Thanks for your help! I really appreciate your time and attention.


You should know more about where you want to live based on what you want to do. Giza is not the best area, especially at that price. There are several other areas that have more apartment suggestions.

Do not rent a car, instead get a car with a driver, much cheaper, around 100 EGP per day. Do not buy a place unless you plan to live here for a long time. Buying a car is hard but possible, driving is not recommended. Even with a car, you will need a driver, from 600-2000 EGP (5.6 EGP per US$) per month, depending on what you want and whom you ask. Taxi is easy and cheap and after a few weeks, you will find the right person, car, transportation, roads, etc.

You can buy a villa but will have to put in a lot of cash down, be careful!

Good luck and enjoy Egypt, we love I there after 1 year!


----------



## stahlblu

Rasoul Madadi said:


> You should know more about where you want to live based on what you want to do. Giza is not the best area, especially at that price. There are several other areas that have more apartment suggestions.
> 
> Do not rent a car, instead get a car with a driver, much cheaper, around 100 EGP per day. Do not buy a place unless you plan to live here for a long time. Buying a car is hard but possible, driving is not recommended. Even with a car, you will need a driver, from 600-2000 EGP (5.6 EGP per US$) per month, depending on what you want and whom you ask. Taxi is easy and cheap and after a few weeks, you will find the right person, car, transportation, roads, etc.
> 
> You can buy a villa but will have to put in a lot of cash down, be careful!
> 
> Good luck and enjoy Egypt, we love I there after 1 year!


Yes i agree with you and about living and knowing what she wants. compared to american mone you are right she wont pay to much like she will in america..

however buying a villa NOW is virtually impossible there is a new law that prevents people without nationality to buy houses on loans or through installments a nice villa is abou 2 million pounds which is about 400,000 usd.... give or take a bit...


----------



## DusianFars

MensEtManus said:


> why do I have a feeling the original post is simply some guy trying to have a laugh?
> 
> Anyhow, hope everyone is doing well and for those taking Sundays off, enjoy the beach while the sunny days are still around!



Actually, you're feeling is wrong. I know my age surprises a lot of people, but I really DO need your advice guys. I am going to Egypt to attend AUC in the Spring, and I would like to move there before so that I may get to know the area. 

Thanks for all of your replys!!!


----------



## DusianFars

Hi Stahlblu,

Thanks for your helpful info! I initially was planning on paying cash for a house. Is there anyway to buy the villa into my own name with a residency visa or to buy the villa into a trustee?

Thanks.


----------



## DusianFars

Hi Rasoul!

Can you please give me so suggestions on what company hires out the car with the driver for 100 EGP?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## MaidenScotland

My advice is, come here and act poor, cos if you dont chances are you will be when you leave


----------



## stahlblu

DusianFars said:


> Hi Stahlblu,
> 
> Thanks for your helpful info! I initially was planning on paying cash for a house. Is there anyway to buy the villa into my own name with a residency visa or to buy the villa into a trustee?
> 
> Thanks.


No problem I hope that I can help in anyway... Ill pm you with my email address... ummm ye if you pay cash for anything you can own it here. that is the joy of cairo anything is available if you have cash.... ummm ill also be able to help you with car service and things I am headed back to USA but husband is here and lots of friends and many people from america there I know living in Heliopolis and nasr city around international Gardens... if you are going to NEW AUC rehab is the best place to live... if you are going to the old AUC then Maadi is good if you want to be around foriegners... Otherwise you could rent a flat in Downtown... or if you wanna buy Maadi is the best place to buy close to Downtown AUC....

good luck


----------



## DusianFars

stahlblu said:


> No problem I hope that I can help in anyway... Ill pm you with my email address... ummm ye if you pay cash for anything you can own it here. that is the joy of cairo anything is available if you have cash.... ummm ill also be able to help you with car service and things I am headed back to USA but husband is here and lots of friends and many people from america there I know living in Heliopolis and nasr city around international Gardens... if you are going to NEW AUC rehab is the best place to live... if you are going to the old AUC then Maadi is good if you want to be around foriegners... Otherwise you could rent a flat in Downtown... or if you wanna buy Maadi is the best place to buy close to Downtown AUC....
> 
> good luck


Thanks! I will be going to the New AUC Rehab.


----------



## Beatle

I am not sure if you have been to Egypt before but if not, I would suggest you come over here and rent first anyway. I have met a lot of students that come over here to study that hate living here (and some have left, gone home and changed their course!). I don't want to put you off though - others have loved it and like me have gone back time and time again.

It's also very easy to get around with taxis - although it takes a little getting use to at first! Taxis are cheap and there are huge numbers of them everywhere. I would suggest you probably don't need a car and driver to get around on a daily basis and the only time I have needed to hire one is if we have wanted to hire a private car to get to somewhere like Dahab rather than travelling by coach.

It might be a good idea to find something to do before your studies start as I imagine Cairo could get quite lonely and boring without having friends/family. I have had friends in Cairo who have been taking a gap year before university and have done voluntary work/language classes/a combination of both. Neither of those options have to be full-time but it's a good way to get out and meet people.

Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## frenkile

Hey DusianFars,
You might beat me as the youngest expat on here, I'm just turning twenty this October. If you need help finding a place, navigating the city, or just want to know another expat our age, I'd love to be in touch on facebook/email/etc. This city is amazing but can there are a few things you might not expect that are good to know (i.e. not wearing shorts will save you a lot of hassle, getting out of the cab before paying, bowab culture, womens only metro cars, etc).
Anyhow, feel free to send me a message at ericfrenkil AT gmail DOT com. I'd love to know other Americans here, whether you prefer to speak in Arabic or English.
Best,
Eric

PS: I'm in a comfortable neighborhood with two good flatmates for $220 a month. The only thing that scares me related to safety is traffic. Everyone is a James Bond behind the steering wheel so I'd recommend against driving here unless you're a true badass.



DusianFars said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I am a 17 years old girl and I will be moving to Egypt independently in October 2009. I would like your advice on renting apartments in either Cairo or Giza, the price does not matter, as long as the apartment is in a nice area - and under $3000. That price is just ridiculous. Also, can you please give me your opinions on what transportation I should use or should I rent or buy a car? Last thing, is it possible for foreigners to buy a villa in Egypt?
> 
> Thanks for your help! I really appreciate your time and attention.


----------



## Rasoul Madadi

DusianFars said:


> Actually, you're feeling is wrong. I know my age surprises a lot of people, but I really DO need your advice guys. I am going to Egypt to attend AUC in the Spring, and I would like to move there before so that I may get to know the area.
> 
> Thanks for all of your replys!!!


My daughter just started in AUC this week and we have been here a year as I shared earlier. To go to AUC, which is in Katameya new campus I assume, you will need to live no further than Maadi. Giza is too far, more than 1 hr drive. Maadi is 30 min. You can also live in Katameya, more expensive but nearly all new with little active life style. Ask more detail questions on what you want the this forum can help you. You will definitely need a car and a driver though. I have both, a driver with his own car and a second car I bought cash and a driver I hired. SO, you can do either depending on what you need and how much you are willing to spend. Good luck!


----------



## Rasoul Madadi

word of mouth!! You have come here and start talking to people, get connected and hire a driver. I am on my 3rd driver now! The companies that rent out cars are VERY expensive and you do not get much for it. Once you are here, use taxi to get around and use your connections, looks like you have made some already, to find drivers and interview them, hire them for a week and if you like one, keep them. Many of us can help you with names once you are here.


----------



## stahlblu

Rasoul Madadi said:


> My daughter just started in AUC this week and we have been here a year as I shared earlier. To go to AUC, which is in Katameya new campus I assume, you will need to live no further than Maadi. Giza is too far, more than 1 hr drive. Maadi is 30 min. You can also live in Katameya, more expensive but nearly all new with little active life style. Ask more detail questions on what you want the this forum can help you. You will definitely need a car and a driver though. I have both, a driver with his own car and a second car I bought cash and a driver I hired. SO, you can do either depending on what you need and how much you are willing to spend. Good luck!


I agree with you however because she will be living here alone it would be safer for her to live in a compound that is close to the new campus like 5th settlement or rehab which has alot of foriegners and markets inside with security all the way around it... virtually no crime rate and she wont have to pay so much to go to college if she gets a taxi or car I believe from rehab to the school will be about 30 le max... because it is so close... if there is no traffic it will be much less. anyway i just thought i would share this


----------

